# Can I double wire and increase amperage capacity?



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

YerDugliness said:


> Sooooo.......would it be possible to use two lengths of that 10-2/wg, doubled up so that both lengths were hooked into the appropriate lugs on the breaker and ground bar in the breaker box and likewise connected to the correct corresponding lugs on the HWOD unit, to achieve the amperage capacity of 8 gauge?


Absolutely not....  310.4 would be the code violation.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

The answer as stated above is no you can not.

Just for your knowledge what you are suggesting is done all the time with bigger wires, it is called parelling. Instead of useing a set 750KCM if you ran them in parellel you may get away with 2 seta of 4/0 or 250KCM a much smaller wire.


----------



## YerDugliness (Jun 2, 2008)

chris75 said:


> Absolutely not....  310.4 would be the code violation.


Thanks, Chris--any chance you can post a link so I can read what it says, or perhaps give me a reference I might be able to source at my local library (quite a nice library at that!)?

Thanks, again!

Dugly


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

YerDugliness said:


> Thanks, Chris--any chance you can post a link so I can read what it says, or perhaps give me a reference I might be able to source at my local library (quite a nice library at that!)?
> 
> Thanks, again!
> 
> Dugly



I dont own the NEC CD so I have to hand type it... 


*310.4 Conductors in Parallel.* Aluminum, copper-clad aluminum, or copper conductors of size 1/0 AWG and larger, comprising each phase, neutral, or grounded circuit conductor, shall be permitted to be connected iin parallel ( electrically joined at both ends to form a single conductor.)


take notice to the 1/0 AWG and larger part, that is the key to your question, your conductors are smaller than 1/0 AWG. 


I didnt type out the exceptions, since non apply to your situation.


----------



## YerDugliness (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, Chris, I really appreciate the extra work! I understand now--will bite the bullet and buy the 8 gauge  and will sleep well at night knowing I did it right :yes: !

Dugly


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

chris75 said:


> I dont own the NEC CD so I have to hand type it...


Christmas is just around the corner. :santa:


----------



## Cow (Jan 5, 2008)

chris75 said:


> I dont own the NEC CD so I have to hand type it...


I usually just post a link to the free online NEC on the NFPA site.

Jus' lika dis:

http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/service...freecodes/free_access_agreement.asp?id=7008SB

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Christmas is just around the corner. :santa:



I really want the 08 cd version, thanks speedy, your the best santa ever! :thumbup:


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Cow said:


> I usually just post a link to the free online NEC on the NFPA site.
> 
> Jus' lika dis:
> 
> ...



Nfpa site stinks with all the changes they made.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

chris75 said:


> I really want the 08 cd version, thanks speedy, your the best santa ever! :thumbup:


Me Too Santa Petey!!!!!!


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

Cow said:


> I usually just post a link to the free online NEC on the NFPA site.
> 
> Jus' lika dis:
> 
> ...


Doesn't work for me. It wants me to sign in and then fill out a bunch of info. I then get an error message and get to start over. Over and over.


----------



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

Chris et. al-

I have an electronic copy of the 2005 NEC in .pdf format. Is was cracked by a friend of mine so it is totally seachable, printable, etc.

If anyone wants a copy, feel free to PM me and I'll gladly forward a copy via email. If memory serves, I'll need an outside addy to send it to.

TTFN,
Jimmy


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

BigJimmy said:


> Chris et. al-
> 
> I have an electronic copy of the 2005 NEC in .pdf format. Is was cracked by a friend of mine so it is totally seachable, printable, etc.
> 
> ...


You do realize this is totally illegal, right?


----------



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

nap said:


> You do realize this is totally illegal, right?


So is Limewire. Do _you_ want a copy? I totally respect you, Nap, but puh-leeze. I'm sharing an electronic copy of the stupid _code book_, not Exile on Mainstreet. I don't know why people should have to buy it in the first place. I can go down to my village hall and read and copy it as I like. I'm not going to lose any sleep over sharing something that may help people who are interested in understanding/learning the electrical code.

Jimmy:whistling2:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

just a fair warning. The legal costs could be pretty high. As long as you are aware, it's up to you and no, I don;t use limewire either. Ever since that gal lost $220k or whatever it was (although that award is under judicial review), hopefully people get the idea the RIAA is serious about protecting their rights.

Bottom line; what you are doing is illegal (as already noted). I do not believe we can ignore laws merely because we believe they are not just. If you do that, I know some folks that feel that all laws are unjust so based upon the ignore if you feel it is unjust mentality, there would be a few dead people around.(they are pretty scary folks and truly wouldn't be surprised to hear they already ignore such laws)

I buy my code books thank you anyway. I already have the '08 as well as the '05, '02, and '99, as well as several various editions prior to that.


----------



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

nap said:


> just a fair warning. The legal costs could be pretty high. As long as you are aware, it's up to you and no, I don;t use limewire either. Ever since that gal lost $220k or whatever it was (although that award is under judicial review), hopefully people get the idea the RIAA is serious about protecting their rights.
> 
> Bottom line; what you are doing is illegal (as already noted). I do not believe we can ignore laws merely because we believe they are not just. If you do that, I know some folks that feel that all laws are unjust so based upon the ignore if you feel it is unjust mentality, there would be a few dead people around.(they are pretty scary folks and truly wouldn't be surprised to hear they already ignore such laws)
> 
> I buy my code books thank you anyway. I already have the '08 as well as the '05, '02, and '99, as well as several various editions prior to that.


Good for you, Nap! I'll live my unjust, clandestine existence with no guilt, spreading the "illegally found" NEC to all those who want it! Bring the attorneys! (this would make great headlines in the Tribune, BTW).


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

BigJimmy said:


> Good for you, Nap! I'll live my unjust, clandestine existence with no guilt, spreading the "illegally found" NEC to all those who want it! Bring the attorneys! (this would make great headlines in the Tribune, BTW).


with your permission then, I will forward this to the copyright holder of the NEC and let them do what they wish.

Just a bit of info for your side of the arguement:

http://www.electric-find.com/nfpa.htm

it's not that I disagree with you about the availability of the code but to why you have to buy it; the NFPA publishes and has the code printed. There are costs involved and the sale of the book covers those costs. In Michigan, the addendum to the NEC they enact is $5 if youwant a copy. I cannot remember what it costs for a full copy of the code but bottom line; it costs money to produce those books and cd's so they should be able to charge something for them.


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

The prices charged by the NFPA are WAY above the cost of publishing the material. They are a world class rip off as far as I am concerned. I buy their code books (or get them free in class), but my opinion is they are charging way to much for the products they publish. It's become all about money, not about safety.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

I bought a hardcopy of the 2008 NEC code book, but having a PDF file makes it real easy to search the NEC for the proper code, allowing me to look it up in the 2008 code book. I don't know what version my area is on, but if I make the additions up to code with the 2008, I figure I will be fine. 

I bought my 2008 NEC code book on ebay and I think i only paid like 70-80 bucks for it, instead of 150+ (I think its like 180 something for the book).


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

For the 2008 Editioon:
The straight code book is around $80.
The CD is around $100

The Handbook is around $130.
The CD is around $180.

You can get combo packs that save money.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.contractor-books.com/NEC_Code2008.htm


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

All this said, I would not return a free copy if it were given to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> All this said, I would not return a free copy if it were given to me. :thumbsup:


I see it that way too. This code cycle is the first time I've had to buy my own. Usually a CE course throws in a free copy. But I don't get the company freebees since I became the company. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> For the 2008 Editioon:
> The straight code book is around $80.
> The CD is around $100
> 
> ...


always shop around. I paid $55 for my '08 paper copy at a local supply house. The boss said he could get them for $52 (I think but darn close if I am off) through NECA.


----------

